# Bigger tube in smaller tire



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Well when trying out a new pump today, I broke the valve off my tube. I already had a tube on order as my spare, but its not in yet. Only place within a hour of me (aka able to get to before the spare comes in) is Walmart. The smallest tube they have for 700 wheels is a 25/32. My tires are 23. Before I open the packaging and cannot take it back, will this likely work? Once the new tube comes in I will swap it out and then probably use this one for a spare, but I'd like to ride before the right sized one is delivered.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

You can always buy a 27 inch x 1 inch tire tube which comes out to a 21-25mm tube. I made that mistake a couple years ago, pissed off that there were no 25mm tire tubes in the entire store. Someone said the 27" tire tube would do the trick. Many categories will have mm and inches.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Only 27" they had were for 1.125"... so same issue. Any real risks besides $5 of giving it a shot with the 25/32?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem at all. Just be careful that the tube is fully in the tire. With a larger tube there's a greater chance of getting it pinched between the tire and rim while trying to get it installed. Once it's installed and pumped up it'll function fine.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

tlg said:


> Shouldn't be a problem at all. Just be careful that the tube is fully in the tire. With a larger tube there's a greater chance of getting it pinched between the tire and rim while trying to get it installed. Once it's installed and pumped up it'll function fine.


That's what I thought, thanks for the confirmation! My new headlight came in today, so this means I get to use it in the morning instead of waiting a day or two for the new tube!


----------

